# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขาย SPEEDER SP-T1 1,350 บาท ครับ

## E22HKQ

วิทยุสื่อสารยี่ห้ิอ SPEEDER รุ่น SP-T1 อุปกรณ์ครบพร้อมกล่อง (ตำหนิไม่มีแผ่นปิดช่องเสียบ MIC & SP ) กทช. ว่าง ยังไม่ได้จด
รับ-ส่งปกติ ขายที่ 1,350 บาท พร้อมส่ง ems ทั่วประเทศ
       

ท่านใดสนใจติดต่อได้ที่ 086-4137201  เอกครับ  ขอบคุณสมาชิกทุกท่านครับ

----------


## manus65

สนใจครับ สัก 1000 บาท ถ้วน ได้ไหมครับ
นนท์ 0866225657

----------


## E28KA.

น่าสนคับ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FTDX9000

ขายไปยังครับ

----------

